# Clicking/ticking



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

I own a 1951 8-n that my grandfather bought new (I am 62) when the trac. is running I hear a ticking/clicking coming for the trans. gets faster as you increase RPM'S


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you hear this ticking/clicking with the transmission in neutral? How about when you push down on the clutch? PTO engaged/disengaged? Lift raised/lowered? 

Could it be the clutch??


----------



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I ran the tractor it with the PTO engaged, disengaged, 3point up and down, the clutch pressed down and released. The noise stopped with the clutch engaged (down). Bad clutch or something downstream the clutch?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The question of the day.... is this a bearing noise or something broken loose inside the clutch? A bearing noise that occurs when releasing the clutch pedal while in neutral, but goes away when the pedal is depressed is caused by a bad transmission input shaft bearing. Either way, you'll have to split the tractor to repair.


----------



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

Afraid you were going to say that. Not a good idea to use it till repaired?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As long as the noise doesn't get worse, I would use the tractor (light/medium duty) till you have time to make repairs.


----------



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

Just push snow and drag logs to the house


----------



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

Lent it out and they put a bush hog on it. My thinking is that it was to much for the tractor. they powered the mower with a 1600 oliver


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thinking about your tractor, the clicking you are hearing may be a broken tooth on a gear in the transmission.


----------



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok I will pop the shift housing off and see what I can see.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

WHB said:


> Ok I will pop the shift housing off and see what I can see.


WHB - Any news?

- Joe -


----------

